# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  نزل عليها كدرة أياما متقطعة ولم ينزل دم فهل تصلي

## حكاية روووح

السلام عليكم لدي المشكلة التالية، وآمل أن تتمكنوا من الإجابة على سؤالي. ذات يوم في العشر الأواخر من رمضان رأيت الكدرة على ملابسي الداخلية ، كان ذلك قبل وقت الظهر عندما بدأت وكانت تظهر وتختفي على مدار اليوم ، واعتقدت أنها الدورة الشهرية ، فلم أصم فى هذا اليوم وتوقفت عن الصلاة من وقت الظهر - علما بأن لدي طفلة ، تبلغ من العمر 7 أشهر، وأنا لم تأتيني الدورة الشهرية منذ أن كنت حاملا بها ، لذا فهذا المرة الأولى التي تأتى فيها بعد الحمل- فى اليوم التالي لم أكن أنوي الصيام ، و لم أصم أو أصلى طيلة اليوم ، ولكن الكدرة توقفت ومن الطبيعي أن تتوقف لفترة قصيرة ، وكنت أتوقع أن تعود مرة ثانية وفى اليوم التالي لم أكن أنوي أن أصوم، ولقد تناولت الفطور بعد الفجر، ولكنى شعرت بعدها بعدم الارتياح ؛ لعدم رؤيتي أي شيء لأكثر من 24 ساعة أو نحو ذلك ، ولقد قمت ببعض البحث على الفتاوى ، وماذا افعل في هذه الحال وقد كنت محتارة قليلا ولكن بعد ذلك توصلت إلى استنتاج أنه يجب أن يكون استحاضة وعلى ذلك فهو لا يمنع المرأة من الصوم والصلاة فقمت بالوضوء ، وقضيت ما فاتنى من الصلوات العشر ، و أيضا امتنعت عن تناول الطعام لبقية اليوم ، أنا أعي أنه لا يصح لي الصيام في هذا اليوم وينبغي عليّ قضاؤه في وقت لاحق ، وقد كان هناك يومان متبقيان في شهر رمضان فصليت وصمت فيهما، على الرغم من أن الكدرة عادت بعد يومين إلا أنني لم أكن أريد أن تفوتني الصلاة مرة أخرى ، وكنت محتارة لأن هذا لم يحدث أبدا من قبل ، مع ملاحظة أن الكدرة لم تتحول للون الأحمر بل كانت بنية اللون فقط ولكنها كانت تشبه الكدرة التي تظهر في بداية الحيض . ولتوضيح الأمر بشكل اكبر اسمحوا لي أن الخص ما حدث. اليوم 1: رأيت الكدرة فلم أصم أو أصلى . اليوم 2 : لم أصم أو أصلى ولكن لم يكن هناك كدرة . اليوم 3 : بدأت اليوم مع عدم الصيام ثم بدأت الصلاة من وقت الظهر . اليوم 4 : صمت وصليت ورأيت مرة أخرى الكدرة . اليوم 5 : اليوم الأخير من شهر رمضان صمت وصليت مع ظهور الكدرة واختفائها . إنني أعرف أن العلامة الأخرى الدالة علي الطهر - بجانب عدم وجود الدم - هي القصة البيضاء ، وأنا لم أشاهد هذا السائل الأبيض عندما توقفت الكدرة ، وقد أصبت مرة أخري بالحيرة بسبب أنني اعتدت أن أري تلك القصة البيضاء قبل أن يولد طفلي ولكني لا أراها في الوقت الحاضر، ولهذا لم اعتبر أن عدم رؤيتها دليل علي عدم الطهر. يرجى ملاحظة أنني لم أتساهل في هذا الأمر وحاولت أن أبذل قصارى جهدي لتقييم الوضع ومعرفة ما يجري والقيام بالمطلوب ، ولكنى قد أكون فعلت شيئا خاطئا عن جهل أو بسبب سوء تقدير للظروف ، فماذا يجب أن أفعل الآن؟ ( بالإضافة إلى قضاء الثلاثة أيام ) هل أنا بحاجة لكفارة ؟ . ثم في الخامس من شهر شوال توقفت الكدرة في الليلة التي سبقت ذلك وتحولت إلي اللون الأحمر فلم أقم بصلاة العشاء ، ولكن لم يكن هناك شيء في الصباح فصليت الفجر وقضيت العشاء ، ولكن في الواقع كنت أفكر في أنه حتى لو كانت الكدرة حمراء فلن يحدث هذا فرقا حيث ما زلت غير قادرة على معرفة ما إذا كان هذا هو الحيض أم استحاضة أم لم يكن من الدم؟ ولم تظهر الكدرة منذ ذلك الحين ، لقد كان هناك جفافا مطلقا لبضعة أيام وفي حوالي اليوم العاشر من شهر شوال ظهرت بعض الإفرازات البيضاء واليوم هو اليوم الثاني الذي أراها فيه ولكنني لا أعرف ماذا سيحدث في الأيام المقبلة ، أنني أشعر بالقلق خشية أن أصلي عندما لا يكون مسموحا لي بالصلاة ، أو لا أصلي عندما أكون ملزمة بالصلاة. إنني أود أيضا أن أصوم الستة أيام من شهر شوال واقضي الأيام الفائتة من رمضان أولا. أرجو إسدائي النصح بما يجب أن أفعله وأشكركم على الإجابة على تساؤلي .

نص الجواب


الحمد لله
أولا :
قد أحسنت فيما فعلت من قضاء الصلوات ، والصلاة والصيام في اليوم الرابع والخامس ، والإمساك بقية اليوم الثالث ، وفي تحريك وبحثك عن الصواب ، نسأل الله أن يزيدك علما وتوفيقا.
ثانيا :
ما نزل عليك في آخر رمضان ، وفي شوال ، لا يعد حيضا ، فالحيض دم سائل معروف ، وأما الكدرة التي لا تتخلل الحيض ، ولا تتصل به ، فليست حيضا ، ولا غرابة فيما حدث لك فإن بعض النساء لا يحضن أثناء الرضاعة ، وقد يتوقف الحيض لعارض .
وعليه فيلزمك قضاء صوم اليوم الأول والثاني والثالث ، وأنت الآن على طهارة ، حتى ينزل عليك دم الحيض المعروف .
ثالثا :
هذه الكدرة والإفرازات ، لا تعد استحاضة ؛ لأن الاستحاضة هي نزول الدم ، واستمراره ، لكن لو استمرت الإفرازات والكدرة ، كان لك "حكم المستحاضة" ، فتتوضئين لوقت كل صلاة ولا يضرك ما خرج . وحكم المستحاضة يجري على كل من كان حدثه مستمرا دائما ، كصاحب سلس البول والمذي والريح ، فيأخذون حكم المستحاضة ، ولا يقال إن بهم استحاضة .
والله أعلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

